# Graffiti Videos all around the World



## bhalion (27. März 2013)

Habe vor kurzen mit Grafffiti angefangen und wollte mal fragen ob hier noch paar Sprayer unterwegs sind?

Hier mal ein paar meiner lieblings Graffiti Videos

Graffiti Hamburg 

* Entfernt *

Graffiti 1UP Berlin

* Entfernt *

Graffiti 1 UP Havanna

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=OY-4zDCUbCI

Graffiti Leipzig

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=IjzOOvMfuxM

Graffiti Waldstadion Frankfurt / Ultras Frankfurt

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=5GQMgPMQhy4

Welche Crews feiert ihr?


----------



## Wynn (27. März 2013)

ich hoffe du sprühst nur mit erlaubnis und mit sprühdosen ohne fckw und mit umweltverträglichen farben die sich nicht in die wände fressen


----------



## exill (27. März 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> ich hoffe du sprühst nur mit erlaubnis und mit sprühdosen ohne fckw und mit umweltverträglichen farben die sich nicht in die wände fressen



So lange man kein Privateigentum ansprüht ist doch alles dufte. In 90% der Fälle verschönert es doch eher als das es scheiße aussieht (Vorausgesetzt wir reden hier von richtigem Graffiti und nicht von ICH WARR HIR!).


----------



## bhalion (27. März 2013)

also ich sehe lieber bunte wände, als überall nur graue betonklötze. privat eigentum sollte man natürlich respektieren!


----------



## Tikume (27. März 2013)

Das Problem ist, dass 99,9% der Leute die da rumlaufen und Wände ansprühen das künstlerische Geschick einer Mülltonne haben.
Keiner kann mir erzählen dass ein "Marco figgt Tina" eine Wand verschönert.


----------



## exill (27. März 2013)

Tikume schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass 99,9% der Leute die da rumlaufen und Wände ansprühen das künstlerische Geschick einer Mülltonne haben.
> Keiner kann mir erzählen dass ein "Marco figgt Tina" eine Wand verschönert.



Will auch niemand. Wie ich bereits oben gesagt habe - Ich bin auch der Meinung das man, wenn man kein Talent hat - es lassen sollte. 
Wenn Graffiti allerdings von Leuten gemacht wird die Ahnung davon haben, sieht das einfach super aus und verschönert meiner Meinung nach einfach die Gegend.
Beispielsweise sowas:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sieht meiner Meinung nach ganz gut aus.
Da wird die meist graue Welt definitiv bunter!


----------



## EspCap (27. März 2013)

exill schrieb:


> In 90% der Fälle verschönert es doch eher als das es scheiße aussieht (Vorausgesetzt wir reden hier von richtigem Graffiti und nicht von ICH WARR HIR!).






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sehr optimistisch. Die Male die ich "schönes Graffiti" gesehen habe lassen sich an einer Hand abzählen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (27. März 2013)

Und welche wand gehört denn niemandem? Ka wieviele Berliner hier unterwegs sind, aber ich kann ja mal nen stück SBahn-Ring aufnehmen, prall is das nicht was da zu sehen ist. Auf dem ganzen ring sind vlt 2-3 dinger die nicht nur dumme/häsliche tags sind.


----------



## Xidish (27. März 2013)

Graffiti ist genauso nur ein Oberbegriff wie Techno.
Übrsprünglich enstand es auch unter dem Motto "Ich war hier" - mehr nicht.
Es entwickelten sich mehrere Arten von Graffiti, wie Streetart, Tags, Pieces und Schablonengraffiti.
Die erstere Art, das sind diese Wandgemälde, welche mir teilweise (und auch nur die) gefallen.
Selbst im ersten Video oben ist das Geschmiere imo keine Kunst.

Und es gibt Städte, die einen Kompromiss mit den Sprayern gefunden haben, 
damit sie nicht wahllos - dazu verbotenerweise (außer der Besitzer hat's erlaubt) - Flächen besprühen.

So wurden z.B. speziell dafür wirklich hässliche Wände der Städte für Streetwork - und nur dafür! freigegeben.
Da die Sprayer nun dafür auch freie Zeiteinteilung haben - nicht unter Druck stehen - werden die Gemälde auch immer schöner.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider gibt es auch wieder diese Möchtgerne, die dann auch tolle Graffities mit ihren Tag/Pieces beschmutzen müssen.


----------



## Reflox (27. März 2013)

Mal sehen, vllt. mach ich morgen oder übermorgen mal Fotos von den Graffitis hier. Die meisten sind recht schön Klar gibt es auch diese Tag Dinger, aber nicht so viele.


----------



## tonygt (27. März 2013)

Wohl einer der besten in Sachen Streetart, zugehöriger Film nennt sich "Exit Through the Gift Shop" sehenswert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (27. März 2013)

Gerade mal das Berlin Video angeguckt, das ist:
hässlich und nicht die mindeste kunst, das kann jeder der nachts langeweile und zu viel geld für 2 dosen sprühfarbe hat
assozial
macht meine bahntickets teuer, weil die bahn es noch in der selben nacht wieder wegwischen muss


----------



## Xidish (27. März 2013)

@ tonygt

Diese beiden Bilder gefallen mir sehr.


----------



## exill (28. März 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> @ tonygt
> 
> Diese beiden Bilder gefallen mir sehr.



Der Künstler heißt Banksy und sollte jedem der sich für Graffiti interessiert bekannt sein .
Edit: Generell kann man sagen das (meiner Meinung nach) Graffiti ne tolle Sache ist, solange Privateigentum respektiert wird und es nur von Leuten gemacht wird die auch wirklich Ahnung davon haben, sodass was schönes dabei rauskommt und die vorher graue Wand danach schön bunt ist.
Leider gibt's nunmal viele Leute die keine Ahnung davon haben und einfach irgend nen Scheiß an die Wände sprayen. Kein Grund Graffiti zu haten, sondern die Leute die's nicht können es aber trotzdem tun .
Black book Graffiti ist übrigens super, da ist's dann auch egal ob mans drauf hat oder nicht!


----------



## Wynn (28. März 2013)

mal den eingangspost gemeldet weil mit grafiti hat das nix absolut zutuen - da ist einfach nur verherlichung von vandalismus

Grafiti ist für kunstwerke wie sie hier im tread gepostet wurde

und nicht dieses kiddie hafte logo geschmiere


----------



## spectrumizer (28. März 2013)

Ihr könnt hier gern über Graffitis reden und Bilder austauschen. Verzichtet dabei aber auf die Verherrlichung von illegalen Schmierereien und Vandalismus. Daher habe ich die ersten beiden Videos aus dem Eingangspost entfernt.


----------



## Keashaa (28. März 2013)

ivenalot schrieb:


> Wenn diese Videos nicht mal vom YouTube gesperrt sind, warum koennen diese dann gegen die Netiquette von diesem Forum verstossen?



Weil buffed andere Regeln als Youtube hat?
In dt. Nachrichtenmagazinen siehst du auch Brüste und auf Facebook wird jedes Bild mit blankem Busen sofort gelöscht.
Der Hausherr macht die Regeln, fertig.


----------



## ZAM (28. März 2013)

Keashaa schrieb:


> Weil buffed andere Regeln als Youtube hat?
> In dt. Nachrichtenmagazinen siehst du auch Brüste und auf Facebook wird jedes Bild mit blankem Busen sofort gelöscht.
> Der Hausherr macht die Regeln, fertig.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (28. März 2013)

traurige realität in Berlin: 1 foto, 9x geschmiere 0x kunst/verschönerung, alles an privatbesitz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sie sieht es in bahnnähe überall aus, könnte noch 100 fotos machen voller hingerotztem geschmiere


----------



## Reflox (28. März 2013)

Sieht mal besser aus als ne blanke Wand.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (28. März 2013)

Ich mag die meisten Namenstags nicht, wirken meist so pseudokreativ.

Kreative Bilder und Motive an der richtigen Stelle sind dagegen klasse.

Kenn nur das hier.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das ist uralt.^^


Edit: Wer Freude an Podcasts hat. l33tkultur.de Folge 13: Konzept(-)Kunst: Streetart und anderes


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (28. März 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Sieht mal besser aus als ne blanke Wand.


diese standard silbergrauen, abgeschwaschen 08/15 nametags machen meiner meinung nach keine wand schöner. am besten noch übereinander gesprüht.
auf meinem foto ist das alles schlichter vandalismus und gehört bestraft.

das von BloodyEyeX und den banksy kram von seite 1 kann man ja anbieten, das würde ich unter kunst einordnen.


----------



## Xidish (28. März 2013)

Folgendes ist imo Kunst, u.a. Graffities der Illussionen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr davon gibt es hier bei Bit Rebels


----------



## exill (28. März 2013)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> traurige realität in Berlin: 1 foto, 9x geschmiere 0x kunst/verschönerung, alles an privatbesitz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt, es gibt viel scheiße aber auch viele Kunstwerke. Was soll man dagegen machen? Kann man ja eher schlecht verhindern.
Wobei es auch durchaus schöne Tags gibt.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (28. März 2013)

An der Grundschule im Kunstunterricht taggen beibringen. Und der Lehrer legt an der Tafel erst mal so richtig vor. Dann wäre es diesen Kiddies peinlich auf der Straße etwas schlechtes zu taggen.

Wie sagte meine Kunst Lehrerin immer: Kunst kommt von Können. Wir zeichnen jetzt Düüüüüüüüüüürer.  (Die Frau hatte nen Schaden)


----------



## Reflox (28. März 2013)

Wir haben an der Schule das taggen gelernt.


----------



## Wynn (28. März 2013)

oder was die teilweise derzeit auch machen zum bsp greenpeace und co was aber nur bei beton geht 

mit nem strahler womit sonst graffiti abgewaschen wird den dreck abwaschen und durch saubere stellen im dreck logos und sprüche reinpacken wofür sie aber vorher ne genehmigung haben


----------



## Olliruh (28. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dortmund südbahnhof


----------



## bhalion (1. April 2013)

feier beide bilder total, stammen beide von http://www.facebook.com/GraffitiInDeutschland


----------



## bhalion (4. April 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9shA6EUsJhs&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Xidish (8. April 2013)

Das finde ich auch Kunst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-> Quelle

*edit:* 
Bild wird für außerhalb posten scheinbar gesperrt.
Doch das ist doch mal ein kreativer Hinweis, wo das Bild zu finden ist.


----------



## bhalion (29. April 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLbs8iUqo8lBI6T3RO6XH8wPjmE_QtmESu

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLbs8iUqo8lBJB0X6AJmpPYrCJun4aljwt


----------



## bhalion (5. Juni 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHTsZzbDyog


----------

